
How to Earn Money as a Freelancer on SmartCrowd - denisehilton
http://www.webemployed.com/how-to-earn-money-as-freelancer-smartcrowd/
======
masonic
TL;DR: "Normally, they pay you 20-60 cents per 1000 keystrokes."

